# Fibre Optic Sights, Or Am I Going Mad ?



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hey guys, after using a sight groove the thought of putting white dots on as an aim point came into mind. Kinda like on the back of modern firearm ironsights.

this gave me an idea using fibre optics similar to my compounds pin sights (more on that as time progresses).

in the meantime i decided to trial it using a small firearm fibre optic bead and this is the results...

question is should i go onto the next stage?

This 'bead' is slightly too small, i will trial a bigger version later. In sunlight it is bright as it is, even in woodland while the sun is out it is very noticeable, so a bigger one, even better an illuminated one!? might be worth pursuing...

If this has been looked at before can anyone link it for me so i can acquire more info


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Genius! I think this might really help much when aiming. Hey, do you use a dremmel for those finger grooves?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

no, I find that if you can find a drum sander with the radius you are after it is easier to make the grooves even and if you have a few then you can almost create jigs in a way.

I do use a 'dremmel' style tool for other smaller jobs though, they are very useful tools. I personally use a Proxxon FBS 240/E


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> no, I find that if you can find a drum sander with the radius you are after it is easier to make the grooves even and if you have a few then you can almost create jigs in a way.
> 
> I do use a 'dremmel' style tool for other smaller jobs though, they are very useful tools. I personally use a Proxxon FBS 240/E


Thanks for reply.
I've got a drum sander, I will try to do those grooves.They look so comfortable on your slingshots


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks great! I know it would probably help me.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

I replaced the white dots either side of the red pin and anyone used to firearms, especially glocks should find the aiming picture familiar now

Its hard for the camera to pick it up but the human eye seems to notice it well.. I guess it should be just a case of learning hold over/under for range, its thundering now so not really able to go out just yet. I dont see how it wont work though if you have good range estimation


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey AKM, I liked that shooter when you featured it several days ago, well it's even more interesting now with fiber optics. I haven't heard of seen any one else do it in my time on the forum. The easiest and the laziest is just ask Tex-Shooter, he remembers everything that's been tried.

Hope you carry on with your sights.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

it works great one trumark sling shots, and i think this is an awesome iea for customs!!
you just raised the bar!!


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

MAD GENIUS!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

my question Andy, is does it help you to aim? i can see the merits of the optic, but it could just be bling if it does not really help?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> my question Andy, is does it help you to aim? i can see the merits of the optic, but it could just be bling if it does not really help?


If the bands are fast and you are shooting short distance with a flat trajectory then yes, no questions.

If you hunt and are familiar with archery or airgun hunting were holding over/under is subconsciously done then the same answer will apply. As long as the projectile is fast, and you understand/learn range estimation then there is no reason why it could not be treated as an iron sight on a rifle, or more like a bead on a shotgun barrel, giving fast target acquisition if nothing else. Bearing in mind, you can also look over the top of it.

The other thing i have noticed is that when at full draw it is an instant visual aid as to whether your holding everything square, I kinda align down the two tubes so if the frame is not 90o to the tubes it becomes very apparent, therefore an instant visual aid too. This will make more sense to anyone that draws a bow, it is very difficult to try and explain. My custom work is halted due to the lack of buffing wheels turning up so weather permitting i will do my best to get a vid showing it in more detail on youtube.

It will not work for everyone, however, anyone that has used, and is familiar with a sighting system of any kind will quickly adapt.

I am going to explore the avenues of using an internal battery/pressure switch/LED/Fibre optics to create something akin to a single brightly illuminated pin sight on a compound bow. Now I have Micarta I can remove material from the centre core creating the space for this, without sacrificing any strength, and the electronics would be extremely simple.

Tactical optics... haha, watch this space







and I'm making it to both satisfy my own curiosity and challenge my own skill levels so there is nothing to loose lol.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> my question Andy, is does it help you to aim? i can see the merits of the optic, but it could just be bling if it does not really help?


If the bands are fast and you are shooting short distance with a flat trajectory then yes, no questions.

If you hunt and are familiar with archery or airgun hunting were holding over/under is subconsciously done then the same answer will apply. As long as the projectile is fast, and you understand/learn range estimation then there is no reason why it could not be treated as an iron sight on a rifle, or more like a bead on a shotgun barrel, giving fast target acquisition if nothing else. Bearing in mind, you can also look over the top of it.

The other thing i have noticed is that when at full draw it is an instant visual aid as to whether your holding everything square, I kinda align down the two tubes so if the frame is not 90o to the tubes it becomes very apparent, therefore an instant visual aid too. This will make more sense to anyone that draws a bow, it is very difficult to try and explain. My custom work is halted due to the lack of buffing wheels turning up so weather permitting i will do my best to get a vid showing it in more detail on youtube.

It will not work for everyone, however, anyone that has used, and is familiar with a sighting system of any kind will quickly adapt.

I am going to explore the avenues of using an internal battery/pressure switch/LED/Fibre optics to create something akin to a single brightly illuminated pin sight on a compound bow. Now I have Micarta I can remove material from the centre core creating the space for this, without sacrificing any strength, and the electronics would be extremely simple.

Tactical optics... haha, watch this space







and I'm making it to both satisfy my own curiosity and challenge my own skill levels so there is nothing to loose lol.
[/quote]thats why i ask questions, so you can explain your philosophy, and we can better understand your end goal, well you are getting so high tech the next step would be to incorporate fingerprint identification technology so the frame cannot be fired without the owners fingerprints


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> thats why i ask questions, so you can explain your philosophy, and we can better understand your end goal, well you are getting so high tech the next step would be to incorporate fingerprint identification technology so the frame cannot be fired without the owners fingerprints


dont give me ideas Newcon


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I would personally say, a sight is much more practical in a device with constant repetition, e.g. a slingshot rifle, with 2 point aiming. With 1 point and an anchor that could possibly vary, the sight might not be performing as intended.


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

archery didnt always have the peep i can see a peep coming


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> I would personally say, a sight is much more practical in a device with constant repetition, e.g. a slingshot rifle, with 2 point aiming. With 1 point and an anchor that could possibly vary, the sight might not be performing as intended.


For people that use a spot on their fork to aim, this could be very practical to ensure one is always utilizing the same spot for referance and to differentiate that spot from the target.

Nice job Andy, but that still doesn't mean you are not going mad.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

so with a fixed anchor point and perfect technique would this work?


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

It will work!

As long as everything else is A OK then a fixed sight will work great. The FO will be real good in low light conditions.

I use a spot on my fork tips for reference if I am using a "Sighting" method, and, a lot of times, depending on light, glare etc, my spot will blur a bit. The FO with the white dots would be just fine. It is sorta like one of Trigicon's (sp??) three dot low light sight.

The frame dimensions, play a big role in whether or not a SS is a good "point and shoot". If the frame is just right for the shooter, at full draw, and a solid/consistent anchor, a spot on the top of the fork will be spot on. If the frame is not "just right" I might have to hold over my target (cover) or hold under.Wheter or not I have it set up for OTF TTF and TTF (around the sides) will have an affect on accuracy and consistency. If I can hold my sight "spot on" and not over or under I will be more accurate.

There are couple of production models that have a pin sight and many have fabricated fixed sights on their own builds, but for me this is the first FO (great idea)

On one of my Antler SS I installed a front bead off an old shotgun on the top of the fork and painted it white. It works fine as long as my "Set up" is the same that i was using to position the bead.

Good job Andy!

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Bill, glad to hear that it definitely has worked before for others, especially yourself!

I think for it to work in the minds of people not used to using an aiming point of reference. You would not actually look/focus on the dot/s directly. More look over the top at were you are aiming, by having the point off reference it is one less process for the brain to think about. It would require an anchored or repetitive shooting technique to gain the most benefit. Having said that though, I believe that for wing shooting it would also give a better and faster idea as to were you forks are for faster target acquisition.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I made a prototype with a fiber optics sight (two points) on a wooden over the top slingshot in 2005 (I think). A friend of mine, which has a collection of my prototypes, has the slingshot and I don't even have a picture of it anymore. I will try to describe it though. The fiber optics was started in the tips right under where the bands came across the top and went through the fork, front to back at about 45 degrees. They were cemented in place and sanded smooth in front as part of the tips. They were about 4 inches long and were bent around, fit and imbedded in the back of the slingshot. The back of the slingshot was covered with a 1/8 inch clear acrylic overlay and became as part of the slingshot itself. The Idea was that if it went into production, the whole slingshot with the fiber optics in place would have been cast with a clear plastic compound. It worked fine, but it was decided at the time, that marks on the frame would work as well. Here lately I have used a small strip of paper that I get from a stamp flat. (See photos) I don't know how well it will stay put but I have shot it several times and it is still there. On the original prototype the fiber optics ends were where the marks are in this picture. -- Tex


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I made a prototype with a fiber optics sight (two points) on a wooden over the top slingshot in 2005 (I think). A friend of mine, which has a collection of my prototypes, has the slingshot and I don't even have a picture of it anymore. I will try to describe it though. The fiber optics was started in the tips right under where the bands came across the top and went through the fork, front to back at about 45 degrees. They were cemented in place and sanded smooth in front as part of the tips. They were about 4 inches long and were bent around, fit and imbedded in the back of the slingshot. The back of the slingshot was covered with a 1/8 inch clear acrylic overlay and became as part of the slingshot itself. The Idea was that if it went into production, the whole slingshot with the fiber optics in place would have been cast with a clear plastic compound. It worked fine, but it was decided at the time, that marks on the frame would work as well. Here lately I have used a small strip of paper that I get from a stamp flat. (See photos) I don't know how well it will stay put but I have shot it several times and it is still there. On the original prototype the fiber optics ends were where the marks are in this picture. -- Tex


cool!! Thank you Tex, That's similar to what I had in mind. Shame you have no pics of it I would have liked to have seen that









I suppose the aiming marks are all doing the same job its just about time/effort/cost. Your marks with the sticky stamp paper, I would imagine does the same job for almost zero cost, it does reinforce to me that attempting the fibre optic side of things will work. Thank you for posting


----------



## King Cat (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are some of my experimental sights:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's how I do it using a zip tie. I found this to help my target shooting alot but I don't like using it.
Stubborn, I guess.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13521-homemade-sight/


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

King Cat said:


> Here's how I do it using a zip tie. I found this to help my target shooting alot but I don't like using it.
> Stubborn, I guess.
> http://slingshotforu...homemade-sight/


cheers M_J

Again, more proof that there is definitely something too this, my goal is to get it so its within the boundaries of what would be the natural fork tips but bright enough to really pop even at dusk. I believe the ideas I have will work nicely


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Now that sir is clever!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

M_J said:


> Here's how I do it using a zip tie. I found this to help my target shooting alot but I don't like using it.
> Stubborn, I guess.
> http://slingshotforu...homemade-sight/


I also used the zip tie method as an optic worked great ...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5430-the-crab/page__hl__luxor5


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

There is definitely something in this sight system lol, from simple to extravagant

I have ordered a load of coloured LED's so watch this space haha


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't aim, but I would with a site like that.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a nice looking sight. Keeping in mind that everyone has their technique I don’t think it will work for me. I shoot gangsta style and try to do so instinctively. This works better for me than aiming although aiming seems more natural and keeps creeping back. If I let my eye fall on the upper fork the slightest, which happens, I will shoot low every time. I saw a sight on a Dankung on their web site and thought at first that was a great idea. It was three holes in a bar that mounted outside of the fork perpendicular to it. Now I think that sight would cause me to shoot lower yet. Of course I could experiment changing my anchor. I had thought a sight on the inside of the lower fork might be the answer but didn’t know how to go about it. I see from the link a plastic might be the answer for me.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pgandy said:


> That is a nice looking sight. Keeping in mind that everyone has their technique I don't think it will work for me. I shoot gangsta style and try to do so instinctively. This works better for me than aiming although aiming seems more natural and keeps creeping back. If I let my eye fall on the upper fork the slightest, which happens, I will shoot low every time. I saw a sight on a Dankung on their web site and thought at first that was a great idea. It was three holes in a bar that mounted outside of the fork perpendicular to it. Now I think that sight would cause me to shoot lower yet. Of course I could experiment changing my anchor. I had thought a sight on the inside of the lower fork might be the answer but didn't know how to go about it. I see from the link a plastic might be the answer for me.


well, if you do end up giving aiming a try, try one of two things

1. which you already stated try changing your anchor.
2. rather than letting your eye fall on the upper fork, raise your fork up a bit.

The advantage of doing so, is that once you start hitting the target using the fork to aim you will always have a reference to go back to on your next shot. Of course if you just want to work on your "instictive" shooting than your personal assesment about the sight was correct in your case.

LGD


----------

